# Cruze Re-Timing Engine



## jarmstrong55 (Mar 13, 2019)

Hello everyone, recently just replaced the front main seal to get the annoying squealing noise gone, in order to do that I had to remove the timing belt. Of course, I guess I ddint get the timing back exactly how it was and now theres about 6 codes showing up. I can't seem to find a good video to show how to retime the belt back to its correct location. The codes are showing camshaft / crankshaft correlation, as well as a knock control code. 

A couple of other things as well, I get a "A/c off due to high engine temp" and the gauge reads cold. Also, service traction control & service stabilitrak also shows up on the screen.

Anyone that can help, thank you!

i have a 2011 Chevy Cruze 1.8L


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

For future reference. 

It's a good idea to mark the belts and sprockets before taking apart. At least mark the sprockets to line up with each other. Like the old days V motors had.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I just so happen to be doing a 1.8 timing belt right now.
The cams looks like this when timed. The exhaust(front, right in picture) cam has a dot indented in a sprocket tooth, the intake(rear, left in pic) has a raised dot on the smooth ring of sprocket.
The exhaust mark goes to about 9oclock, the intake one goes to about 2:55, not quite 3oclock. They don't line up with each other exactly when time properly.
The crank sprocket has a groove type mark that lines up with an arrow on the oil pump housing. The crank mark goes roughly to 6oclock. 
I put some gold sharpie on the cam and crank marks so you see them better.

You don't have to have the locks, but they make the job much easier and I think they are cheap on Amazon. Should be under $25 for a kit, and usually available next day prime. Just search for the part number in the picture of my tools. You'll find a kit on Amazon with multiple tools in it.(they won't be KentMoore, or made in Germany. It'll be some Chinese named kit.)


----------



## jarmstrong55 (Mar 13, 2019)

Thank you, how could I go about lining it up without the set? My crankshaft is lined up perfectly, however the 2 camshafts are slightly off.


----------



## mgomez (Jan 9, 2020)

jarmstrong55 said:


> Thank you, how could I go about lining it up without the set? My crankshaft is lined up perfectly, however the 2 camshafts are slightly off.


Hey bro, I have the exact same issue and I cant find anything on that. Did you find a solution to your problem? I have my car a part and cant seen to find a food video that can guide me in the right direction.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It's very tedious without the tools, because the cam timing marks do NOT line up with each other perfectly when timed properly


----------



## mgomez (Jan 9, 2020)

jarmstrong55 said:


> Thank you, how could I go about lining it up without the set? My crankshaft is lined up perfectly, however the 2 camshafts are slightly off.


Hey bro, I saw your question and Im having the exact same issue. Where you able to find a solution or video or something? I haven’t been able to find anything yet. 
Thank you.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

mgomez said:


> Hey bro, I saw your question and Im having the exact same issue. Where you able to find a solution or video or something? I haven’t been able to find anything yet.
> Thank you.


You can get the tool set off Amazon for 21 dollars, shipping included. It may take a few days to get there, but it surely makes the repair a lot easier.

You might also check at local parts stores to see if they have a loaner set. I poked around some on parts websites, but finding loaner tools is sometimes a lot easier in the store.






Amazon.com: Orion Motor Tech Engine Camshaft Tensioning Locking Alignment Timing Belt Tool Kit for Chevy Cruze Aveo Alfa Romeo Fiat 16V 1.4 1.6 1.8 en6340 km6340: Automotive


Buy Orion Motor Tech Engine Camshaft Tensioning Locking Alignment Timing Belt Tool Kit for Chevy Cruze Aveo Alfa Romeo Fiat 16V 1.4 1.6 1.8 en6340 km6340: Timing Belt Tools - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





HTH.
Doug

.


----------



## sklemetti (Dec 18, 2019)

Cam timing marks? What about just timing the cam with the pistons? When the #1 is at TDC that could mean that #1 is at the end of the exhaust stroke or it could mean the end of the compression stroke. The pistons don't care. But the ignition does. How will the ignition know whether it is compression end or exhaust end?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The ignition runs off cam. 

But it also considers crank to make sure it's in check with the cam.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

sklemetti said:


> Cam timing marks? What about just timing the cam with the pistons? When the #1 is at TDC that could mean that #1 is at the end of the exhaust stroke or it could mean the end of the compression stroke. The pistons don't care. But the ignition does. How will the ignition know whether it is compression end or exhaust end?


Your question literally provides the answer as to why you need to time the cams. It's the camshaft position that determines the engine operation.


----------

